# My another creature



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have begun to assemble one another creature.
Julie does a custom in a white swimsuit figure.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking good so far. Looking forward to seeing the finished pics ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Where does the custom swimsuit version come from?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Does this guy know no bounds in talent??? WOW!

(I'm actually being serious here, he's GREAT!)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> Where does the custom swimsuit version come from?


I'm guessing a container of modeling putty, and the mind and hands of a skilled sculptor/builder: Yasutoshi.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one!:wave:

A creature custom: The creature closed a mouth. Julie changed into a swimsuit.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, that is great work. Awesome!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great work as usual, sir! :thumbsup:

You've got a lot of talent as a sculptor!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work! If I had this version, I would need to worry about detailing that shirt of hers! LOL!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Yasutoshi is one of my favorite builders on HobbyTalk. Truly inspirational work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for sharing your work!!

Wayne


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one!:wave:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Creature looks much more malevolent with his mouth closed, IMHO.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The bathing suit version is how it should have been produced in the first place. Good job!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> The bathing suit version is how it should have been produced in the first place.


It's definitely an interesting variant, but in the movie Kay (Julie Adams) is wearing the paisley top and white shorts when the Creature captures her and carries her to the grotto, so the version Moebius produced is more accurate to the movie.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Another Creature*

I'll have to add my praises to all the other guys'...
Yasutoshi, your work is AWESOME!

Phil K


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yasutoshi, hands down the best of the best here on HT. The only person who can paint a figure clean as a whistle, and keeps them from being "toy-like" Beautiful!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's definitely an interesting variant, but in the movie Kay (Julie Adams) is wearing the paisley top and white shorts when the Creature captures her and carries her to the grotto, so the version Moebius produced is more accurate to the movie.


True, but not to the general popular culture marketplace. Most promo material for the film shows Ms. Adams in the white bathing suit, which I would suggest is her most memorable costume. I would not be surprised if Moebius comes out with a bathing suit version of this creature kit. If they don't they are missing an opportunity.


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Awesome ! maybe you could do a step by step pics of how you went about changing the shorts to the bathing suit version? Did you sand off her cloths and then sculpt the suit ? Or modify the cloths into the swimsuit? Oh, I've always thought Julie Adams was one Hot chick ! especially on the deck of the boat just before she takes the plunge into water.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent work as always Yasutoshi! I was also wondering how you made the changes to the Julie figure.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,every one!
It is almost completed!:wave:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I was really stoked for this kit to be released, but the shoulders and arm positioning just bug me about it too much. The arm shape doesn't look right to me, and they are too far away from the sides of the body to my eye.

After seeing your kit though, I'm reconsidering snagging him.


----------

